# Found, skewbald pony, Potton Rd near Gamlingay



## catembi (17 May 2017)

I found this little chap running loose on the road at 9 pm last night (Tuesday May 16) in Potton Road, Gamlingay. https://1drv.ms/f/s!ArXRIdpOCNNFq17b1WaT0afMQjyt

Very sweet, about 14 hh.  I have phoned the non emergency police for Cambridgeshire - not remotely interested - apparently the second I rescued him, he became my problem & it is no longer a police matter...  I have also put a post on FB that is being shared everywhere.  My partner checked with the nearby travellers who said he's not theirs.  He looked as if he'd been tethered, wearing a headcollar with a foot or two of maybe a snapped lungeing rein attached to it?  My dog walker has a chip reader & is coming to see what she can find this morning.

For now, he is safely at mine, in Trev's stable, hayed, groomed, watered etc, but I would rather someone claimed him!


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 May 2017)

well done you.  he looks ok condition wise so someone has been looking after him.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 May 2017)

I hope his owner comes forward but it really does not sound like his being missed! you may have acquired a new addition for the summer


----------



## teacups (19 May 2017)

He looks very content there!

Have you discovered if anyone is missing him yet?


----------



## Spottyappy (20 May 2017)

Any updates? 
He certainly looks well looked after.


----------



## Tyssandi (21 May 2017)

cute little horse - well done you to catch him/her


----------



## cymbeline (21 May 2017)

Doesn't look like the run-of-the-mill traveler's pony, seems to be in good order. Maybe you'll never know where he came from, these are strange times.


----------



## catembi (24 May 2017)

He was picked up by a rescue last week which specialises in backing & rehoming childrens-type ponies.  Apparently doing well.  There is a massively complex back-story that I won't go into, but the bottom line is that he's safe, happy & better off where he is, & the details are best left vague!


----------



## Tyssandi (24 May 2017)

well done you for giving this wee chap a good base to start his new life.


----------



## Spottyappy (25 May 2017)

Glad to hear he's safe and will have a lovely future ahead of him.


----------

